# Any 1 want to show off your wood in your vivs?



## Dendro Dynasty (Jul 11, 2013)

any one want to show off your wood pieces in your viv im trying to get some ideas. i just got some ghostwood im trying to figure out what to do with it. ill post pics of what i got later


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

This should help 


Peninsula (Left) - May 1st 2013 by Justin Grimm, on Flickr


Forest Unleashed - Substrate by Justin Grimm, on Flickr


----------



## Jewelvivariums (May 28, 2013)

Lol Grimms showing off again


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

GRIMM said:


> This should help
> 
> 
> Peninsula (Left) - May 1st 2013 by Justin Grimm, on Flickr
> ...



Tease.....


----------



## Dendro Dynasty (Jul 11, 2013)

very nice grimm I have been watching your tanks for a while now. soon as I get some pics of what im doing ill post


----------



## Dendro Dynasty (Jul 11, 2013)

any one else???


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Dendro Dynasty said:


> any one else???


Does cork count?

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Dendro Dynasty (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## Dendro Dynasty (Jul 11, 2013)

Azurel said:


> Does cork count?
> 
> sent from my Galaxy S lll


Sure i have some nice cork pieces im not sure if im going to use them in this build maybe you can change my mind lets see what you got


----------



## Boboluke (Apr 12, 2013)

Crappy phone pic of when I was setting up 40 breeder horizontal for my leucs.

2 pieces of Malaysian


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Here are a couple of mine...



















sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

a couple of old pics here.


amazing how different it looks when you can see all the structure back then compared to the thick jungle it is today.


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Ok here goes.
















































Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dendro Dynasty (Jul 11, 2013)

very nice guys. i think im gonna get some more work done tonight. frogmanchu is that java you are using as ground cover? looks really nice


----------



## Dendro Dynasty (Jul 11, 2013)

skanderson said:


> a couple of old pics here.
> 
> 
> amazing how different it looks when you can see all the structure back then compared to the thick jungle it is today.


you have a recent pic??? would love to see what this looks like now. i love the rock wall and the vines very nice


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

Here 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Dendro Dynasty said:


> very nice guys. i think im gonna get some more work done tonight. frogmanchu is that java you are using as ground cover? looks really nice


Actually live frog moss is what I used. It did its little bloom and the tips are now brown still good and green just brown tips.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dendro Dynasty (Jul 11, 2013)

NickJR said:


> Here
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


Very nice i love the stump i want a tank just like that


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

Haha thanks. . Paid 100 something just for the stump

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TDKelley (May 30, 2005)

Before and after photos of one of my vivs (sort of, the Epiweb was replaced by cork tiles shortly after the 1st photo was taken). It's two large pieces of driftwood that came together pretty well once the moss and plants filled in.

Todd


----------



## Dendro Dynasty (Jul 11, 2013)

TDKelley said:


> Before and after photos of one of my vivs (sort of, the Epiweb was replaced by cork tiles shortly after the 1st photo was taken). It's two large pieces of driftwood that came together pretty well once the moss and plants filled in.
> 
> Todd


Very nice i love all the green. What is that ground cover you used looks like it took to everything very nice


----------



## Dendro Dynasty (Jul 11, 2013)

Heres where im at i just foamed a couple pieces of driftwood in place i still have a ton to do


----------



## TDKelley (May 30, 2005)

Dendro Dynasty said:


> Very nice i love all the green. What is that ground cover you used looks like it took to everything very nice


The ground cover is nothing special... just a common moss that showed up that grows readily on wood. I seeded it from another vivarium and it filled in quickly. I'm going to be redoing this vivarium later this Summer because I want to add more ventilation and also replace the Flourite with a more traditional soil-type substrate. I plan to maintain the same layout as I like the wood, moss, bromeliad and selaginella combo, but I'm going to diversify the moss community to make it a bit more interesting.

Todd


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

My old tower tank


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Mine before planting










During



















Most recent (2 months ago) - Sorry for the crappy purple hue.


----------



## Dendro Dynasty (Jul 11, 2013)

ahh...its getting better and better. cmon people there are what some 15,000 people on this site im sure there are more fantastic wooded vivs? keep it up they all look good so far thanks for the ideas


----------



## zachxbass (Apr 21, 2008)

Great pics so far. If I ever get a chance to work on my project I'll post some pics. I've got some nice wood

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kshorey (Feb 4, 2013)

Sorry for the bad pic, my iphone camera got some dust in it at work...

here is a tank i just picked up at the petco sale. and the wood is awesome, nice and solid, almost completely hollow in the main portion. tons of little holes. i really like it super excited to build this 40 vert..


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

Here are a few of mine


----------



## lookitsadam (Jul 1, 2013)

Wow that moss really is amazing! I hope I can get something like that for my viv 



TDKelley said:


> The ground cover is nothing special... just a common moss that showed up that grows readily on wood. I seeded it from another vivarium and it filled in quickly. I'm going to be redoing this vivarium later this Summer because I want to add more ventilation and also replace the Flourite with a more traditional soil-type substrate. I plan to maintain the same layout as I like the wood, moss, bromeliad and selaginella combo, but I'm going to diversify the moss community to make it a bit more interesting.
> 
> Todd


----------



## Dendro Dynasty (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone so far i like what i see. Viper awsome love them heres what i got so far


----------



## Dendro Dynasty (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Here's the wood for the next build.


















Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## r.avalos (Apr 10, 2013)

Frogmanchu, What are you going to house in this tank? Any updates?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

crappy phone pics, but here ya go, the first one turned out ok

Ghostwood branches on hygrolon background in an 18x18x24 exo


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

different angles




theres not a lot of "open" space in this viv. Lots of wood means maximum usable space within the tank, and as it grows in it gets progressively more jungle-ish. The Columnea growing from a crack in the wood top right is now rooted to the hygrolon/ filter pad and is growing across the background to mingle with the Rhaphidiophora and Microgramma. Moss from Manuran is also taking hold on the background and the ghostwood.


----------



## Dendro Dynasty (Jul 11, 2013)

frogparty said:


> different angles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice I like how you planted your tank. what did you use to keep the plants on the ghost wood?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

5lb test fishing line


----------



## Kadjec (Nov 3, 2012)

Viv with wood and waterfall


----------



## outrageouslyfabulous (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## Dendro Dynasty (Jul 11, 2013)

frogparty said:


> 5lb test fishing line


wow really? is it easy to get them to stay where you want them? like standing straight up? I notice you have moss or something around all the bases? how what and why?


----------



## Dendro Dynasty (Jul 11, 2013)

outrageouslyfabulous said:


>


very nice do you have any recent pics?


----------



## VPardoel (Apr 2, 2010)

Just some simple pieces of driftwood

Not as aweomse as the other tanks here... but its better than nothing


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

VPardoel said:


> Just some simple pieces of driftwood
> 
> Not as aweomse as the other tanks here... but its better than nothing


Great looking tank, absolutely love it! Why is the foam in two noticeable sections in the first picture? Was it made outside the tank?


----------



## VPardoel (Apr 2, 2010)

Pacblu202 said:


> Great looking tank, absolutely love it! Why is the foam in two noticeable sections in the first picture? Was it made outside the tank?


It was indeed made outside of the tank. (and 2 seperate pieces of foam)
I've cut out 2 pieces of styrofoam (and measuring is important LOL )
Onto the plates i've sprayed the foam or greatstuff.. or whatever you want to call it.

When the foam was hard i've made several holes for the wood and the plants.
And with non-toxic water/moist resistant adhesive i've glued the branches onto the background.

After that a coating of elastopur and peat with moss and voila.
And when you glue the background into the viv its done.
And even now almost a year later i'm still seeing random mosses grow out of the wall 

(sorry for the bad english  )


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

VPardoel said:


> Just some simple pieces of driftwood
> 
> Not as aweomse as the other tanks here... but its better than nothing


I love it too! A true terrestrial looking viv.


----------



## Dendro Dynasty (Jul 11, 2013)

what is that moss growing on the background?


----------



## fullmonti (May 10, 2013)

My piece of wood isn't in a viv yet because it isn't built yet. But thought this would be a good thread to show it in. I'll post photos when it's in.



I'm going to build a large paludarium 60x30x48" tall, just picked up the glass today. The stump will be sitting in 10" of water. Can't wait


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Thats a magnificant piece of wood, whered you find that?????




fullmonti said:


> My piece of wood isn't in a viv yet because it isn't built yet. But thought this would be a good thread to show it in. I'll post photos when it's in.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to build a large paludarium 60x30x48" tall, just picked up the glass today. The stump will be sitting in 10" of water. Can't wait


----------



## fullmonti (May 10, 2013)

Manzanita Burlworks - Individual Aquarium Wood and Driftwood Pieces

Couple years ago I got another piece from Rich for a discus tank, also some branches for the paludarium. He puts new pieces up from time to time so if your in the market for some wood check the site now & then. Rich is a good guy & has nice wood too!

Jim


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Dendro Dynasty said:


> wow really? is it easy to get them to stay where you want them? like standing straight up? I notice you have moss or something around all the bases? how what and why?


Very easy. I use sphag for pleurothallids and bromeliads that need moister roots, as I rarely mist more than 2 or 3x a week . Theres also a lot of different mosses and liverworts from Manuran in there around the bases of several plants taking off nicely


----------



## tinkgirl77 (Dec 30, 2012)

I love this thread. Very inspirational. Now I just need to find an awesome centerpiece. Any ideas of good places to start?


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

tinkgirl77 said:


> I love this thread. Very inspirational. Now I just need to find an awesome centerpiece. Any ideas of good places to start?


Ebay might be a good place to start. Ive gotten a few nice pieces from there.


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

tinkgirl77 said:


> I love this thread. Very inspirational. Now I just need to find an awesome centerpiece. Any ideas of good places to start?


I have a nice piece I'd be willing to sell. I can send you a picture when I get home if youre interested


----------



## irishanaconda (Nov 12, 2010)

GRIMM said:


> This should help
> 
> 
> Peninsula (Left) - May 1st 2013 by Justin Grimm, on Flickr
> ...


I follow u on youtube and am always checking for updates! Very nice!!


----------



## irishkreem (Apr 20, 2013)

tinkgirl77 said:


> I love this thread. Very inspirational. Now I just need to find an awesome centerpiece. Any ideas of good places to start?


Branches - Natural
this is where I got my ghostwood they have the cheapest prices ive been able to find im sure their manzanita is alright to use don't use grapewood or any other wood they have I don't think you can use them. but their ghostwood the big ones are very nice I ended up cutting mine up but it was nice in one big piece it just didn't fit


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

Here's some in my tank










This is my wood for the next build I'm doing.


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

Here is a few pics of a large piece in my 50 gal.


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

Same piece as above


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Nicely done, very naturalistic


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you sir.


----------



## Dendro Dynasty (Jul 11, 2013)

I agree very nice. keep em coming people we want wood LOL


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

I know its been a while since anyone posted to this thread but I wanted to show off my wood lol















Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## calz (Feb 18, 2013)

To give scale, that viv is 5ft long, 1.5ft high.


----------



## fullmonti (May 10, 2013)

I posted my stump earlier in this thread. Thought it was time for an update.



Here's the build thread
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me.../133898-jims-display-paludarium-my-first.html


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

That looks great. I love that rock wall you have also. What are your plans for creatures in there.


----------



## fullmonti (May 10, 2013)

That has evolved several times since this project stated. I'm thinking several Santa Isabels for frogs, green Anoles, fish in the 10" of water there will be in the bottom.


----------

